# Chrome vs. chromium ¿cual es la diferencia?

## will198

Hola a todos,

Pues de casualidad he visto un banner en una página web que me ha llamado la atenciń y cuando he pinchado sobre este me ha llevado aquí:

http://www.google.com/chrome/?installdataindex=nosearch&brand=CHEU&hl=es-ES&utm_campaign=es-ES&utm_source=es-ES-oa-emea-uk-pt-ChromeAWQ409&utm_medium=oa&utm_term=pid_45749539-cid_34593596-aid_222131035

Según lo que dicen aquí "Google chrome: Un nuevo y rápido navegador: ahora disponible para Linux..."

Y yo me pregunto... ¿cual es la diferencia entre el chrome y el chromium?

Me da la sensación que el chromium está desarrollado por personas independientes a partir de chrome y chrome está desarrollado por google ¿esto es así?

¿Sabéis si gentoo va a poner en el repositorio las dos versiones?

La verdad es que me he acostumbrado a utilizar el chromium en casa (uso linux) y el chrome en el curro (uso windows) y por saber un poco mas

Un saludo a todos

----------

## Txema

Chromium es el código fuente en estado beta que sirve de base para chrome.

Así que, es "la versión beta" de Chrome  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## ekz

http://www.enriqueulloa.cl/post/221084058/google-chrome-chromium-en-gnu-linux

Saludos

----------

## will198

Gracias por el link... muy esclarecedor... y me siento identificado con esos que comentas en el blog que no tienen ni idea de que era chromium.

a ver si o firefox o chromium consiguen hacer funcionar bien el dichoso flash y así decido uno u otro...

Cuando instalé chromium hace unos meses el flash iba razonablemente bien (para ser linux, podía abrir varios videos a la vez y la imagen no se cortaba) despues de varias actualizaciones (no se cuando), el flash en chromium dejo de funciona fluido... se corta cada segundo y va a saltos... mientras que con el firefox sigue llendo mal pero no tan mal...

La verdad es que no se si la culpa es por actualizar chromium o el flash...

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Actualmente estoy usando la versión 5.0.307.9 del Chromium y la ultima versión del Flash Player, la 10.0.42.34 y todo anda muy bien, no se trabaja ni nada por el estilo.

PD: Yo pensaba que el Chromium era la version Open Source del Chrome xD

----------

